# I have a little winter project



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

It's probably a stupid thing to have done but I've bought a Little gem for home use. It could be used straight away as-is but would benefit from a strip down, de-scale and clean, ideally with paint to the frame. Stupid, because of the volume of use it will likely get each time, but it's likely to reside out of the house as I plan to tidy the garage and so spend more time in there on other hobbies, so having a coffee machine in an enclosure didn't seem such a wild idea at the time.

So, once garage cleared a bit I'll start work on the little gem and get the pics loaded.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Well done.

It's a little obvious, but I'll say it. If you are going to keep it in an outbuilding, be sure to protect it from frost so that it can't freeze.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Good stuff. I bought an unloved Heavenly and after much cash, time and foul language, brought it back to life. It probably owes me more than it's worth but it was good fun and I now understand fully how it works. I think espresso underground do fracino parts cheaper than fracino although I sent a request for info through their website and they didn't reply so not sure what they're currently doing


----------

